# Trailer Brake Problems



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

My brake controller has been intermittently working since sometime last summer. I wired up my Prodigy to the new TV (Excursion) last June, and it was working fine for a while. Then, it started cutting out during braking. The display reads "OL" (overload) or "SH" (short) when it happens.

Using my multimeter, the correct voltages are coming through at the 7-way TV plug.

Anyone have any ideas as to what might be causing this?

Nathan


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I had a very similar problem on my 2006 25RSS. After much investigation, it turned out to be a shorted wire inside one of the brake drums. The wires are routed through metal clips and a sharp edge cut the insulation on one of the wires. Problem was intermittent just as you describe. You will need to pull your drums and carefully inspect each wire, especially where they are clamped with the metal clip. While you are in there, get some high temp electric tape and wrap the wires where they go through the clip. Hopefully this will solve your problem.

DAN


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I had the same problem with my Prodigy P2 last year. You probably have a short in a brake wire on your trailer. On our trip to The Smokies last year I would loose my brakes intermittently and get the same display codes as you are getting. When I was at a gas station I wiggled the wires that go through the axle and the brakes worked again for 300 miles. I figured out that there was a short in the wire going through the rear axle. I replaced the wire and I have not had a problem since. I can say that it would have been a lot easier to put a new wire on the outside of the axle rather than fish a new one like I did. I never new I had a problem with the brakes until I got the P2. It is nice that they let you know if there is a problem.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I had a very similar problem on my 2006 25RSS. After much investigation, it turned out to be a shorted wire inside one of the brake drums. The wires are routed through metal clips and a sharp edge cut the insulation on one of the wires. Problem was intermittent just as you describe. You will need to pull your drums and carefully inspect each wire, especially where they are clamped with the metal clip. While you are in there, get some high temp electric tape and wrap the wires where they go through the clip. Hopefully this will solve your problem.
> 
> DAN


X2 Most common cause of intermittent brake issues.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wolverine said:


> I had the same problem with my Prodigy P2 last year. You probably have a short in a brake wire on your trailer. On our trip to The Smokies last year I would loose my brakes intermittently and get the same display codes as you are getting. When I was at a gas station I wiggled the wires that go through the axle and the brakes worked again for 300 miles. I figured out that there was a short in the wire going through the rear axle. I replaced the wire and I have not had a problem since. I can say that it would have been a lot easier to put a new wire on the outside of the axle rather than fish a new one like I did. I never new I had a problem with the brakes until I got the P2. It is nice that they let you know if there is a problem.


Not as common but a very good place to check for issues.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Update:

The jury is still out on this. I pulled the brake drums and unfortunately everything looked great. The brake wiring is protected by a thick sheath inside the drums. I looked very closely around the clip area, but I couldn't find any signs of damage to the sheath. One of the sheaths has some wear from friction against the drum - a nice flat spot, but it does not appear to have worn through to the wiring inside.

So the search continues...


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Update 2:

I ended up rewiring the entire system on the trailer side, and that did the trick. I think the problem may have been inside one or both of the axles.

Thanks for the help, everyone!

Nathan


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Just went through the same thing. Only when using medium braking or above did the OL indicator come on. On two axles the protective sheath has been worn through. While braking the wire came in contact with the drum creating a short. One was easy to find, the other took a second look. Intermittent problems are the worst! My next solution was to rewire all the brakes.


----------

